# Why the difference? Please explain...



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Whilst investigating Norfolkline/DFDS ferry prices for the summer, I had a little play...


Dover/Dunkirk: out on 2 June; home 14 July; 
cost £41 out; £35 home plus £12 fuel surcharge = £88

Dunkirk/Dover: same dates but as a French couple: €22 each way plus €14 fuel surcharge = €58 = £49.70


I can't understand why this ferry company charges a French couple the equivalent of £49.70 for a cross-Channel return trip, yet charges a British couple £88. Please feel free to educate me. A hint of sarcasm or cynicism would be acceptable... :roll: :wink:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

we are gullible

Ian


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

There are less people who come from France to GB than there are Brits going to France so the ferry will be empty coming in that direction. If the fare is cheap enough then the ferry may be used more by the French. We all need less encouragement - we can't wait to get over the channel. The French have much greater choice of venue without crossing the channel so need encouraging to come here.

Hope this might seem a suitable explanation - it is the one I have been given in the past.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's the same on Isle-of-Wight ferries - much cheaper Isle - Mainland -Isle than the other way round. But that is a political decision to aid the poor residents.

I suspect NL do it "because they can".


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Why do we always get ripped off! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: EU? My Arse!!


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Mrs W, That cant be the reason for the price difference, If more people travel from britain to france the ferry will have those people on the return journey, so the ferry will be just as full in both directions. I think  


Eric


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*price barrier*

the Channels been a great barrier against Napoleon, the Kaiser,Hitler and cheaper fuel and keener prices , its the price we have to pay for it!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

gloworm said:


> Mrs W, That cant be the reason for the price difference, If more people travel from britain to france the ferry will have those people on the return journey, so the ferry will be just as full in both directions. I think
> 
> Eric


Yes,but only later on, not on that date perhaps. Ferry fares are very seasonal.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess its choice. If we want to escape England we have to use the ferry whereas the French turn the other way and choose another country in Europe. They have us "over a channel" sadly.

Of course it could also be that us Brits will moan and still pay whereas the French will say its too much and go on strike but thats political and I know you don't do politics UncleNorm so I think you will prefer the geograpical solution    

stew


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Doesn't it come down to the law of "Supply and Demand"?

They provide a service for whatever they think people will pay, presumably experience has shown that French residents are resistant to paying higher prices



Artona said:


> the French will say its too much and go on strike


whereas the Brits will pay the higher prices, since we do have much less of a choice when it comes to "where shall we go then dearest?" c/w the French / Germans / Dutch / Italians ..........

It is common to see Continental drivers covering vast distances, hence why the Germans frequently will drive to Turkey or S. France and think nothing of it, whereas crossing the Channel adds considerably to the cost of a journey for them and they cannot avoid it IF they want to visit the UK.

As I said "Supply and Demand"

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> It is common to see Continental drivers covering vast distances, hence why the Germans frequently will drive to Turkey or S. France and think nothing of it, whereas crossing the Channel adds considerably to the cost of a journey for them and they cannot avoid it IF they want to visit the UK.
> Dave


Dave, As you say "IF they want to visit the UK". I cannot see why they would want to. The UK is anti car, expensive fuel, expensive parking and poor road networks. There will always be exceptions of course but nowhere near the numbers of Dutch and Germans who visit France. I don't think the average French family would even consider the UK for their holidays.

The Barfleur is returning to the Poole - Cherbourg route, initially for Feb - Sept 2011. Brittany ferries do not even publish a price list and it failed last time through lack of use and It will do so again unless they lower their prices considerably. Ray


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Whilst investigating Norfolkline/DFDS ferry prices for the summer, I had a little play...
> 
> Dover/Dunkirk: out on 2 June; home 14 July;
> cost £41 out; £35 home plus £12 fuel surcharge = £88
> ...



I thought the whole point of being part of the EU was that everyone in member states was supposed to be treated equally!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst investigating Norfolkline/DFDS ferry prices for the summer, I had a little play...
> ...


Is that like Dave's "We are all in this together" type of equal?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

But they aren't the same sailings, they are different sailings, with no doubt, different load factors ande bookings, ie supply and demand. 

You are not comparing like with like, the comparison you draw, and the conclusion, is not valid

It's a bit like proving 2+2=5. With a false assumption or two I can write a mathematical proof, but it will not be correct.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you're doing at least 2 crossings a year couldn't you do a single to eg Calais, then when over there book a return Calais-Dover-Calais, single back to Dover...etc etc

Anyone done any calculations to see if this works out cheaper??


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I have gone to their website and e-mailed them the question. I'll let you know what they reply.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Telbell said:


> If you're doing at least 2 crossings a year couldn't you do a single to eg Calais, then when over there book a return Calais-Dover-Calais, single back to Dover...etc etc
> 
> Anyone done any calculations to see if this works out cheaper??


Is the fare likely to be any different for a UK citizen commencing their journey in Calais as opposed to a French national?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Whilst investigating Norfolkline/DFDS ferry prices for the summer, I had a little play...
> 
> Dover/Dunkirk: out on 2 June; home 14 July;
> cost £41 out; £35 home plus £12 fuel surcharge = £88
> ...


Norm, are your uses of 'British couple' and 'French couple' a convinient description, or are you saying no matter what the nationality the fare would allways be cheaper if originating in France?
Ray


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

contacting the company is a bit naive! You can book any conbination of singles and returns you like if you know your dates in advance.

The computer booking system will not identify where you are connecting in from or your nationality, as such, so it clearly has to be that "British couple" and "French couple" are just shorthand for a round trip originating in UK or a round trip originating in France.

As I say above they are different sailings, in different directions, albeit on the same day, no wonder there is potential for different prices. There could be dozens of different factors at play, none of them due the paranoia EU does it for them and not us, or Frogs get one over on Rosbifs! In fact that suggested explanaytion is the most unlikely of the lot.

Think it through, bet the France UK rate for quatorze Juillet will be more than the UK France rate for the same date. Just go try.

I hate to have to say it but I instinctively scent xenophobic Mail readers at play. Of course that is a conclusion I cannot draw from the known facts and I could never prove it. It is as likely to be true as the OP's and others hypotheses however.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> contacting the company is a bit naive! You can book any conbination of singles and returns you like if you know your dates in advance.
> 
> The computer booking system will not identify where you are connecting in from or your nationality, as such, so it clearly has to be that "British couple" and "French couple" are just shorthand for a round trip originating in UK or a round trip originating in France.
> 
> ...


Interesting points - they can usually tell from your IP address whether you are in the UK or not (same as BBC iPlayer knows when you're in furrin parts - grrr).

I was looking at comparative prices via PandO, Seafrance & Eurotunnel the other day and the Eurotunnel website actually requires you to select which country you live in before it quotes . . .

I was pleasantly surprised that on the C&CC Carefree site for the examples I looked at it actually IS cheaper than booking direct, although it's a pain in the botty that you have to fill in the ins & outs of a nanny-goat's wotsit just to get to the quoted price.

Oh and Me, read the Daily Mail - never! Actually I gave up reading any newspapers yonks ago, they're all full of opinions and speculation rather than facts. (Of course, that's only my hypothesis - I can't prove it as I don't read them!)
:wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

thieawin said:


> I hate to have to say it but I instinctively scent xenophobic Mail readers at play. Of course that is a conclusion I cannot draw from the known facts and I could never prove it. It is as likely to be true as the OP's and others hypotheses however.


I'm not xenophobic and I know that like me Uncle Norm loves France and most things French. I do not know if he reads the Mail but having met him several times know he is a learned Gentleman of high repute. That does not mean though that I am blind to the idiocinrecies of Brittany Ferries pricing system which roughly means increasing their prices to coincide with UK school holidays.

Stilll Vive la France and can't wait for my return there in April.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Never tried the Norfolk line route since moving to France but if you check out the other operators, put in same date and as close as possible times, you will find the French - UK route will always be dearer than the UK - France option, also whenever I get an email promotion from one of the ferry operators (they assume I still live in UK I think) the special rate is never available if your journey starts in France.
We now normally used LD Line Newhaven - Dieppe it's not a bad boat and the crossing is OK very price competitive a well.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I don't see what maths or the brand of paper that you read has to do with this thread?

Go on the web site and try for your self. I challenge you to find anything approaching a 22 Euro each way crossing from the UK at any time!

And rip off Britain does exist. I travelled the world for years and have also been 'around the block' a few times. A lifetimes experience has shown me that we consistently pay more for goods and services :evil:


----------

